# Are there electrical differences in magneto's?



## Kevin Bedard (May 10, 2018)

Maybe a dumb question. I purchased an older Kohler 15 hp engine. The model number is unknown, as the sticker was torn off. I bought a new magneto for it. The engine cranks like crazy but I'm getting no spark. And I can't find a part no. on the old magneto. 

There are 3 possibilities I can think of: 
1. the spacing between magneto and flywheel is too great (seems unlikely I'd get zero spark),
2. I've got the kill wire wired wrong (don't think so, I'll check soon by taking it off and seeing if the engine fires), 
3. the brand new magneto is junk. 
I guess 4 would be an incorrect magneto, but since I don't have the engine model no., I just picked one that physically fit the mounting screws. So I ask, if the magneto physically fits the engine, shouldn't I get _some_ sort of spark from it??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kevin, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have the wrong magneto. Just because the mounting holes match up doesn't mean the armature poles match up with the magnets on the flywheel to provide spark. A very small difference and you will not get spark.

Disconnect the kill wire and check for spark in a well shaded area or in the dark.


----------



## Kevin Bedard (May 10, 2018)

Hi. I've not yet had the opportunity to test the coil without the kill wire, but I've confirmed, using info from other threads, that I've purchased the proper model. However, I bought a Japanese knock-off brand. Maybe I should stop being cheap and pony up for a genuine Kohler coil. Maybe that's the whole problem. The more I think about it, the more I believe I have the kill wire connected right, but I'll verify when I can get back to this tractor. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

With the other problem with your wiring, maybe OPR 1 isn't getting power and opening the kill circuit?
You can just disconnect OPR 1 for testing if that is the case.


----------

